# Hitachi 43uwx10B High def problem



## ENS_Yamato (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello all i recently, Like a hour ago, got informed that our 43 inch Hitachi 43UWX10B HDTV has turned off and wouldn't turn itself on again. Now our TV has been doing this for a while. The TV would go in to an power saving mode but there would be loud and high pitched clicks also the front indicter light would blink repeatedly. This time, amazingly, i got to take off the back cover to investigate the strange clicks and found that the Red LED, DP06, was dimming in and out, and 3 three other Green LED's, DP27,DP11, and DP23, were blinking with the strange click. I downloaded the Service Manual for the TV and tried to figure it out but i suck with reading them. So i turn on to this community for help. 

HELP!!!! SOS!!!!

ENS_Yamato


----------

